# Lake Trout Ice Fishing



## erain (Feb 18, 2009)

my bro in law and i went and did some lake trout fishing this past w/e, a smoke will be following. heres a few pix

setting up


pretty fish arnt they






a couple a these going into brine and will be smoked this w/e


also caught some whitefish, never caught em this big before




will follow up with this weekends smoke


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 18, 2009)

Nice fish 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 but sure looks cold


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 18, 2009)

Wondered if you made it home. lol.... Looks like fun Erain!! Nice fish.


----------



## ronp (Feb 18, 2009)

You are a gluten for punishment man. I just got chills looking.

Darn nice fish, enjoy.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 18, 2009)

those are some might fine looking fish. Cant wait to see them smoked.


----------



## rio_grande (Feb 18, 2009)

Nice Fish Erain


----------



## mulepackin (Feb 18, 2009)

Nice looking fish Erain! I had hoped to get out this winter, but hasn't happened. I once had whitefish smoked with oak. Some of the best smoked fish I ever had.


----------



## blacklab (Feb 18, 2009)

That looks like an awesome time 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Congrats on the catch


----------



## ncdodave (Feb 18, 2009)

WTG Erian awesome catch! wish i was there with you guys!


----------



## white cloud (Feb 18, 2009)

Yanno Erain, Someday before we both get too old I would love to head over that way for some Ice fishing with you. My grandad grew up there in minnysoda, and always told me about his ice fishing adventures over there. He missed that area. But I was fortunate enough to have Iced Fished with him here. Them trout look beatifull.


----------



## cman95 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am soooooo jealous. Of the fish, not the cold.


----------



## rsands (Feb 18, 2009)

man that looks like a blast! Great lookin fish, look forward to the QV!


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow.  Just looking at the pics made me cold.  Nice batch of fish there.  Looks like you had a good time.


----------



## bassman (Feb 18, 2009)

Looks like you had fun, Erain.  I haven't been ice fishing in years.  Probably won't go either.  It has to be so dam cold to go ice fishing!


----------



## fired up (Feb 18, 2009)

Nice catch, I cant wait to go fishing again.


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 18, 2009)

Great pics of the fish, nother like a good day of fishing to chill you out. No pun intended.


----------



## minn.bill (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow looks great! what lake were you on? my buddies and I go up to pipestone every sept. and its awsome.have yet to go on the ice.


----------



## meat hunter (Feb 18, 2009)

Awesome catch. I just got back myself from Upper Red Lake Saturday. Walleye fishing was great. Had some last nite for dinner. Where did you go? I would love to get some fresh lake trout.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Feb 18, 2009)

Maybe with a blast furance near by.

Great pics and the fish look amazing.  Too cold for this Florida boy.


----------



## scrapiron (Feb 18, 2009)

When we go ice fishing here in Arizona, we sure don't catch such nice fish. We usually pull out one of our favorite beverages instead. I guess they are much nicer to smoke though. What a great catch! I know when I was going to school in North Dakota all the locals would get excited when the weather was really cold because "it was making ice". brrrrrr.


----------



## scrapiron (Feb 18, 2009)

I think I would rather be scuba diving with Scubadoo.


----------



## grothe (Feb 19, 2009)

Great catch E....some really nice lookin fish....lookin forward to the smoke!!!


----------

